# Could you train effectively while cutting out squats??



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

hello ,

I'll try keep this brief, squats are killing my lower back off to the point where i'm cutting sessions short because of the pain, in your opinion , do you think i could still train hard enough for growth with leg presses and hack slides, or maybe try and strengthen the lower back, while trying to maintain strength in my legs through cardio, any constructive advice is much appreciated, been lifting for a while so i'm not new to the game :thumb:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Strengthen your back and do some ab work, plus stretch out your lower back when you finish your squats


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lionheart said:


> hello ,
> 
> I'll try keep this brief, squats are killing my lower back off to the point where i'm cutting sessions short because of the pain, in your opinion , do you think i could still train hard enough for growth with leg presses and hack slides, or maybe try and strengthen the lower back, while trying to maintain strength in my legs through cardio, any constructive advice is much appreciated, been lifting for a while so i'm not new to the game :thumb:


weak backs make small men ;-)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yes you could still develop but why not sort your back issue out as theres obviously a weakness or poor squat technique, if it is back weakness then sooner or later it will show up again whatever you go on.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes you can, squats are good not the be all and end all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like you are leaning too far forward at the bottom.of the squat and during the ascent putting all the pressure into your lower back. Is suggest dropping some kgs off the bar and work on form then build it up again.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

chin up, back straight, **** out i think


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> weak backs make small men ;-)


well done big guy, you come up with this without a clue as to what was on the bar, proper detective, and as this wasnt constructive, go fu.ck yourself


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Strengthen your back and do some ab work, plus stretch out your lower back when you finish your squats


have you got any suggestions mate, im gonna google it aswell like, just something to compare with , thanks for the reply :beer:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Go onto you tube and search for "so you think you can squat" it's a 5 part set of videos that goes through how to do it properly.

I had a sore back like you describe, they videos helped sort out my Shan technique and now I'm squatting happily again.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

lionheart said:


> hello ,
> 
> I'll try keep this brief, squats are killing my lower back off to the point where i'm cutting sessions short because of the pain, in your opinion , do you think i could still train hard enough for growth with leg presses and hack slides, or maybe try and strengthen the lower back, while trying to maintain strength in my legs through cardio, any constructive advice is much appreciated, been lifting for a while so i'm not new to the game :thumb:


You're not on cycle are you?

I got terrible lower back pumps on Tbol from squats and deads.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lionheart said:


> well done big guy, you come up with this without a clue as to what was on the bar, proper detective, and as this wasnt constructive, go fu.ck yourself


ha ha calm down, your T levels too high LOL ?.

regardless of whats on the bar its to much if your not doing it right, got a weak back or an injury.

Strengthen your back or adjust your form, common sense really !

Chillax


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lionheart said:


> well done big guy, you come up with this without a clue as to what was on the bar, proper detective, and as this wasnt constructive, go fu.ck yourself


first and only warning mate insult other members and you will be banned....

on your question i have not squatted since a back injury in 1996 that left me paralysed from the waist down for a period and i would put my quads up against anyones that squat.....


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Post a vid of your form mate.

How low are you going?

Could be a lack of flexibility, your lower back might be rounding a lot in the low position which seems to put a lot of stress on the lower back. For now i cant go any lower than parallel as my lower back rounds so much and it fcuks it up.


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Go onto you tube and search for "so you think you can squat" it's a 5 part set of videos that goes through how to do it properly.
> 
> I had a sore back like you describe, they videos helped sort out my Shan technique and now I'm squatting happily again.


thanks man, gonna have a look now :thumbup1:


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> first and only warning mate insult other members and you will be banned....
> 
> on your question i have not squatted since a back injury in 1996 that left me paralysed from the waist down for a period and i would put my quads up against anyones that squat.....


im not trying to be smart here mate as i seriously love this forum and all the info herein , but i felt insulted by his original post, i was out for advice, which for the main part i got, except for this guy i even added "any constructive advice is much appreciated" to discourage smart answers like that as i've had them from guys like that before, and people like that discourage new guys like me from posting and asking genuine people,like yourself, and others with more knowledge and experience, for their help and advice


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> yes you could still develop but why not sort your back issue out as theres obviously a weakness or poor squat technique, if it is back weakness then sooner or later it will show up again whatever you go on.


listen to the man. listen.


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

p.s so i take it your doing just fine with leg presses and hack slides mate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lionheart said:


> im not trying to be smart here mate as i seriously love this forum and all the info herein , but i felt insulted by his original post, i was out for advice, which for the main part i got, except for this guy i even added "any constructive advice is much appreciated" to discourage smart answers like that as i've had them from guys like that before, and people like that discourage new guys like me from posting and asking genuine people,like yourself, and others with more knowledge and experience, for their help and advice


i understand your frustration especially seeing there are smart ****s on the forum when others want info although it is different when they ask questions but i cannot ignore the insult...



lionheart said:


> p.s so i take it your doing just fine with leg presses and hack slides mate??


just fine mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is your pain from squats only, or do you get them with say deads, cause i gave up squats 6months ago due to an operation, but use other leg exercises like raises, extensions and do some core work like the plank to strengthen my mid section


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i understand your frustration especially seeing there are smart ****s on the forum when others want info although it is different when they ask questions but i cannot ignore the insult...
> 
> just fine mate


thanks again, maybe he won't be so quick with the smart answers to the next guy now he knows whats come my way as a result of my reply to it, i've read plenty of people praise your posts on here, im going to try a bit of everything thats been said, cut the squats out for a while then work on my lower back before i come back to squats, thanks a lot people :beer:


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

barsnack said:


> is your pain from squats only, or do you get them with say deads, cause i gave up squats 6months ago due to an operation, but use other leg exercises like raises, extensions and do some core work like the plank to strengthen my mid section


strictly squats mate, i even went on the leg press after while my lower back muscles were hurting an didnt feel a thing as i was pressing my back into the seat, which helped a lot strangely


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thats quite weird...may give the squats a miss, no point in working out if your not enjoying the work outs, my legs are growing fine without squats, just put the work in


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lionheart said:


> thanks again, maybe he won't be so quick with the smart answers to the next guy now he knows whats come my way as a result of my reply to it, i've read plenty of people praise your posts on here, im going to try a bit of everything thats been said, cut the squats out for a while then work on my lower back before i come back to squats, thanks a lot people :beer:


my replies will remain the same, i wasn't insulting to you.

a weak back (which you have either by weakness or injury) will prevent you in a lot of exercises, hence weak back builds small men.

Get your back sorted or your form because a weak/injured back will hinder you.

as for guys like me discouraging new guys like you, youve been a member on here longer than me.

Thicker skin, stronger back ;-)

Peace


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> my replies will remain the same, i wasn't insulting to you.
> 
> a weak back (which you have either by weakness or injury) will prevent you in a lot of exercises, hence weak back builds small men.
> 
> ...


 Check how many posts i've made vs you, length of time of being a member here is irrelevant. nice back track, i'd like to refer you to my original reply to you at this point.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lionheart said:


> Check how many posts i've made vs you, length of time of being a member here is irrelevant. nice back track, i'd like to refer you to my original reply to you at this point.


so you are insulting him again then?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

lionheart said:


> Check how many posts i've made vs you, length of time of being a member here is irrelevant. nice back track, i'd like to refer you to my original reply to you at this point.


no backtrack at all, i will say the same again and mean the same

weak backs make small men.

the end, argue with yourself now


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you are insulting him again then?


you really have nothing better to do ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lionheart said:


> you really have nothing better to do ?


than read your threads? don't be so harsh on yourself. we are all friends here kid


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> than read your threads? don't be so harsh on yourself. we are all friends here kid


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> than read your threads? don't be so harsh on yourself. we are all friends here kid


i would never have known mate.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

you wearing belt well squatting?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> you wearing belt well squatting?


only for the last 2 ( heavier) sets mate, thats the only time it bothers me


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

lionheart said:


> have you got any suggestions mate, im gonna google it aswell like, just something to compare with , thanks for the reply :beer:


Dead's , rack pulls, hyperextensions plus as others have said maybe deload the bar abit and get your form right .

Core work and stretching I'm Pretty sure you'll know already


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

jay101 said:


> Dead's , rack pulls, hyperextensions plus as others have said maybe deload the bar abit and get your form right .
> 
> Core work and stretching I'm Pretty sure you'll know already


cheers fella :beer:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

I've seen cyclists with legs that wouldn't look out of place in a BB competition, so yeah there are other ways to build your legs other than squatting.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

I done my hamstring years ago and therefore squats frighten the life out of me - the thought of the bar collapsing on me!

So I only do breathing squats - heavy enough for me to grunt but no fear of crushing. Leg press now takes its place and I enjoy it , also if your tall I think its better.

But then there is always a backup plan, you don't go to war without one, do you?

Good ole Deadlifts save the day. Certain backaches are not aggravated by dead lifts as by squats :thumbup1:


----------

